# Introducing my turned helix series blanks!



## afarooq (Jun 25, 2020)

Hello everyone,

After 3yrs of development and testing, I am ready to let the members know of my signature helix series blanks I produce.  I started with the candy cane and then developed the barber pole blank.   All the blanks are made with Alumilte over multiple days.  Initially these were tested by various people on facebook groups and based on feedback, I have been improving the processes.  Below is a razor/brush set I made recently and just a few days ago Dave Sarrasin posted the brush/razer/holder he bought and showed off the result.  If anyone has ever wanted a barber pole or the candy cane blank for pens/razors, you will love these blanks.  You can get to my site via www.turnedhelix.com. 

Thank you.

Sincerely,

Asim


----------



## TonyL (Jun 26, 2020)

Very nice product and I really enjoyed the video; very well produced.  Thank you.


----------



## afarooq (Jun 26, 2020)

TonyL said:


> Very nice product and I really enjoyed the video; very well produced.  Thank you.


Appreciate the feedback.  Thank you.


----------



## WriteON (Jun 26, 2020)

Too cool.


----------



## tgsponge1 (Jun 26, 2020)

Very nice, video well done. Great looking blanks!


----------



## afarooq (Jun 26, 2020)

tgsponge1 said:


> Very nice, video well done. Great looking blanks!


Thank you.


----------

